# Ritchey bi-plane fork repair/rebuild: Anyone interested?



## otbp_nocal (Oct 23, 2005)

A fork arm on my Bridgestone MB1 broke last summer, and I've had no success in finding an equal replacement. The folks in VRC suggested I put it out to the regulars here. If someone is interested in a project, please let me know and we can figure out costs, etc. I'm in the Sacramento area. Thanks!
-Jeff

Here's my story: https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=323155

some pix of the break:


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

Not so "Super Tubing."

Would you be opposed to a new fork with Pacenti's MTB crown?

http://www.clockworkbikes.com/cross_monster_4.html

-Joel


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

*Good thing they had those stylish points.*

I have yet to figure out why lugs have points on them, especially on a fork crown. Stress riser city!

I always grind 'em off.

Then again, the fork lasted what, 20 years?

You should post this over on Framforum, or the phred.org list. Lot more lug guys there who could help. You should probably be able to find someone local.

FWIW, you might end up having to have both blades replaced, depending on what blades were used back then.

-Walt


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

I'd be stunned if any framebuilder (pro) would touch that as a repair.....


----------



## lml1x (Jan 13, 2004)

Cool story. Maybe try giving Steve Rex a call? I believe he's in Sacramento or Davis.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Clockwork Bikes said:


> Would you be opposed to a new fork with Pacenti's MTB crown?
> 
> http://www.clockworkbikes.com/cross_monster_4.html
> 
> -Joel


That was my first thought. The Ritchey crown was Kirk's inspiration.


----------



## coconinocycles (Sep 23, 2006)

Clockwork Bikes said:


> Not so "Super Tubing."
> 
> Would you be opposed to a new fork with Pacenti's MTB crown?
> 
> ...


joel, kirk HAS some 1" ritchey socket crowns in stock - period correct, easy to use, and most importantly, 1". steve.


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

*Pacenti MTB Crown Shimmed to 1"*

Funny this came up. I just finished a fork for a guy who's restoring his MB-2. I used a Pacenti MTB crown and shimmed it with a piece of 1.125 x .058" chromoly. After brazing, I turned the shim down above the crown for the race.

-Joel


----------



## otbp_nocal (Oct 23, 2005)

Clockwork Bikes said:


> Would you be opposed to a new fork with Pacenti's MTB crown?
> -Joel


That would work! Anything would be better than the clown fork I put on there (see attached). It would be awesome if the original could be repaired (I will check with Steve Rex), but something more sexy than a plain old fork might re-ignite the flames of the affair I was having my bike 

Joel - I'll give you a buzz to discuss details. I assume the number on your website is the best way to reach you?

Thanks!
Jeff


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

*All Blasted*

Give me a call anytime, Jeff.


----------



## Jamenstall (May 18, 2004)

Jeff

I also thought Bob Brown did this exact type of repair. I tried to do a search on his blog with no luck. You might want to give him a shot as well. I also want to give a shot to Rody at Groovy Cycleworks. I don't know if this is something that he would be interested in, but he does rehab old mountain frames.

http://www.bobbrowncycles.com/index.htm

http://www.groovycycleworks.blogspot.com/

or you could go new...nice fork by the way...


----------



## nateknutson (Mar 15, 2008)

Hello, curious about one thing - can't quite tell 100% from the pictures, but is it accurate that the points of the fork crown weren't thinned at all (in other words, the wall thickness of the lug was left full all around)? Thanks!



otbp_nocal said:


> A fork arm on my Bridgestone MB1 broke last summer, and I've had no success in finding an equal replacement. The folks in VRC suggested I put it out to the regulars here. If someone is interested in a project, please let me know and we can figure out costs, etc. I'm in the Sacramento area. Thanks!
> -Jeff


----------



## otbp_nocal (Oct 23, 2005)

nateknutson said:


> Hello, curious about one thing - can't quite tell 100% from the pictures, but is it accurate that the points of the fork crown weren't thinned at all (in other words, the wall thickness of the lug was left full all around)? Thanks!


I believe you are correct. I think the crown worked as a can opener. Maybe these photos will answer your question better.


----------



## bubba888 (Mar 25, 2006)

I think Paul at RockLobster Cycles has the exact original crown you need.


----------



## nateknutson (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks for taking the time to post these.


----------

